# Quick Chem contest giveaway! Take your guess for your free product



## maximpep (Feb 7, 2014)

take your guess between 1 and 100 for a free bottle of clen and T3


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 7, 2014)

47


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 7, 2014)

80


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 7, 2014)

68


----------



## Robcyn (Feb 7, 2014)

32


----------



## 13bret (Feb 7, 2014)

13

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not gonna participate in this contest as T3 and Clen are both compounds that I want to stay away from (bulking 24/7)... so good luck everyone! And thanks MaximPep for giving board members a chance to try your products!


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 7, 2014)

91


Warrior


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 7, 2014)

8


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 7, 2014)

23


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Spaniard (Feb 7, 2014)

52


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 7, 2014)

g0hardorgohome said:


> I'm not gonna participate in this contest as T3 and Clen are both compounds that I want to stay away from (bulking 24/7)... so good luck everyone! And thanks MaximPep for giving board members a chance to try your products!



Throw a number in. If you win I'll send you a some nudz of my buttock and you can give them my addy... win-win.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 7, 2014)

69 my favorite number...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 7, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Throw a number in. If you win I'll send you a some nudz of my buttock and you can give them my addy... win-win.


Deal!75


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 7, 2014)

sneedham said:


> 69 my favorite number...
> 
> This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


damn you beat me to it so ill say 37


----------



## Swfl (Feb 7, 2014)

22

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## KIING (Feb 7, 2014)

25


----------



## Uplifted (Feb 7, 2014)

39


----------



## sneedham (Feb 8, 2014)

Who won?

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## BigKevKris (Feb 8, 2014)

27


----------



## maximpep (Feb 8, 2014)

g0hardorgohome said:


> I'm not gonna participate in this contest as T3 and Clen are both compounds that I want to stay away from (bulking 24/7)... so good luck everyone! And thanks MaximPep for giving board members a chance to try your products!


Keep an eye out we are going to be running lots of contests


----------



## maximpep (Feb 8, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Who won?
> 
> This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


Still running we will announce the winners Sunday stay tuned


----------



## Jeenyus (Feb 8, 2014)

13


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 8, 2014)

97


----------



## aviator21 (Feb 8, 2014)

55


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 8, 2014)

96


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maximpep (Feb 9, 2014)

Swfl said:


> 22
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


The number was 18!! So SWFL is the winner!! PM us with your email and shipping address. Congrats and stay tuned for more giveaways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Feb 9, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Congrats bud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you! It took lots of hard work and dedication but it finally paid off... I really feel like I earned it.


----------



## Robcyn (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats man! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------

